# Buried house trap



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Never ceases to amaze me, the lack of common sense.
You have a house trap and a clean out for the sewer line in a "pit" in the basement floor.
At what point does it "seem like" a good idea to bury it with a foot of dirt and 4" of concrete?
Not complaining at all, turned out to be a nice ticket, people that do this kinda work keep my phones ringing.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Not familiar with house traps, never seen one better. We have backwater valves here, and sometimes they get buried, makes for an interesting day if you don't know what to look for.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Guy said he always wondered why the one tile was cocked that way


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Will said:


> Not familiar with house traps, never seen one better. We have backwater valves here, and sometimes they get buried, makes for an interesting day if you don't know what to look for.


Come across those every now and then too.
I've "found" a couple the hard way.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I had one this morning covered by beautiful white rugs. The resident said she asked the carpet guys to leave access to the trap but they refused. She cut all kinds of pieces away trying to find it from memory.


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> Guy said he always wondered why the one tile was cocked that way


Nice..
Manual too.
Haven't seen one of those in quite a while.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Seems to be the house trap would just clog up. Seems it would be a traffic jam of turds in the on rush hour


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

TheDrainGuy said:


> Nice.. Manual too. Haven't seen one of those in quite a while.



Our city gave people grants years ago to install them when our sewers were still mostly storm sanitary combos. They have for the most part all been changed except a few very old areas where the sewers are as large as 96" and can handle the biggest of rains


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That one was easy enough to find with the fresh air vent right on top of it...

Welcome to my world.... :laughing:
I find most of them quite easily...

The ones where the vent comes up visible about 50' away from the trap, and the trap is buried out in the middle of a parking lot that get a little bit tough...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> That one was easy enough to find with the fresh air vent right on top of it... Welcome to my world.... :laughing: I find most of them quite easily... The ones where the vent comes up visible about 50' away from the trap, and the trap is buried out in the middle of a parking lot that get a little bit tough...


 I found a 6" clay trap 80 feet from the home right before the connection to the city. SOB was 9 feet deep between sidewalk and street. Found it with camera after draining the line

Never know what you will find when you are the first person to pop the clean out in the last century


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> *I found a 6" clay trap 80 feet from the home right before the connection to the city. SOB was 9 feet deep between sidewalk and street.* Found it with camera after draining the line
> 
> Never know what you will find when you are the first person to pop the clean out in the last century


Ahhh... The old curb trap...:laughing:

We see a lot of those in Dirty Water, Connecticut...

They are only a road repaving or a sidewalk replacement away from having any visible trace of them erased...:yes:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Ahhh... The old curb trap...:laughing: We see a lot of those in Dirty Water, Connecticut... They are only a road repaving or a sidewalk replacement away from having any visible trace of them erased...:yes:[/QUOTE
> 
> The few times I have seen it none of the basement drains had traps, I always look for that now as a sign of a hidden trap


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TheDrainGuy said:


> Never ceases to amaze me, the lack of common sense. You have a house trap and a clean out for the sewer line in a "pit" in the basement floor. At what point does it "seem like" a good idea to bury it with a foot of dirt and 4" of concrete? Not complaining at all, turned out to be a nice ticket, people that do this kinda work keep my phones ringing.


 having a house trap is a bad idea to start with.


----------

